# Grundfos MQ3-45



## finkous (Dec 9, 2011)

how many guys have installed these pumps and serviced them? I have put one in my own house about 7 yrs ago and had one crack on the housing after a yr and a half, just over the warranty, go figure... anyways, replaced it with another one and has been care free since. I have been a fan of these pumps only because of their ease of installation. the only thing i would like to be able to do is increase or decrease pressure when need to.

anybody have other issues with these? good or bad? what are some other pumps of the same qualities that guys are installing


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

We use mostly TACO


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

finkous said:


> how many guys have installed these pumps and serviced them? I have put one in my own house about 7 yrs ago and had one crack on the housing after a yr and a half, just over the warranty, go figure... anyways, replaced it with another one and has been care free since. I have been a fan of these pumps only because of their ease of installation. the only thing i would like to be able to do is increase or decrease pressure when need to.
> 
> anybody have other issues with these? good or bad? what are some other pumps of the same qualities that guys are installing


Ive installed a few... usually with a prv and a gauge so you can set pressures...


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

I've installed about a dozen in the last couple years. They work good, havent had any issues as of yet.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

finkous said:


> how many guys have installed these pumps and serviced them? I have put one in my own house about 7 yrs ago and had one crack on the housing after a yr and a half, just over the warranty, go figure... anyways, replaced it with another one and has been care free since. I have been a fan of these pumps only because of their ease of installation. the only thing i would like to be able to do is increase or decrease pressure when need to.
> 
> anybody have other issues with these? good or bad? what are some other pumps of the same qualities that guys are installing


I thought you could increase and decrease the pressure on the outlet of these pumps,am I wrong


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

The last one I serviced had 70 psi the pressure switch is replaceable but not adjustable. A PRV may be needed.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumber patt said:


> Ive installed a few... usually with a prv and a gauge so you can set pressures...


Do you put the gauge on the outlet side of the pump???ive got a customer wanting to install this pump in his house,he has a max incoming street pressure of 35-38psi,I think this pump would be alright for them


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

sparky said:


> Do you put the gauge on the outlet side of the pump???ive got a customer wanting to install this pump in his house,he has a max incoming street pressure of 35-38psi,I think this pump would be alright for them


After... how else would you know out going pressure?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

We also have installed quite a few. We had two leak, both covered under warranty. Haven't had any complaints.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

we have 2 blocks here in town with those on both sides of the street. The city stopped the towns old water tank and began using a much lower one. They city paid to have them installed in every customers house. We have replaced 1 out of about 90.


----------



## finkous (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks for input guys... I'm gonna have to check if i can replace the pressure switch to increase my pressure. I would like to get a bit more pressure out of it


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Can't remember exactly what I swapped, but I made one good one out of two.
This is the video that walked me through it. Good luck, it worked for me.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

We use a lot of these for our water storage units. They are good pumps but they are a pain to winterize.


----------

